# We are so proud of our 2



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Their first holiday in the MH
Never had to be on a lead.
Except for one occasion they were with us all the time, in restaurants, where there were sheep or cows and they behaved perfectly.
Shade made friends with the rescued fawn.
Jan.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know how you got the dog to stand like that on the roundabout, in the second photo, but I suspect the cowboy had something to do with it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

BillCreer said:


> I don't know how you got the dog to stand like that on the roundabout, in the second photo, but I suspect the cowboy had something to do with it.


What roundabout? He is nicknamed the flying Sheltie, I leave the rest to your imagination.

Jan.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Their first holiday in the MH
> Never had to be on a lead.
> Except for one occasion they were with us all the time, in restaurants, where there were sheep or cows and they behaved perfectly.
> Shade made friends with the rescued fawn.
> Jan.


PLEASE for your dogs sake, keep them on a lead when near other animals, including other dogs. Necessary when on a campsite but good advice everywhere else outside a secure area. You never know when you will meet a gung ho farmer with a shotgun, another out of control dog looking for a fight or a fellow camper looking for someone to blame for dog poo not picked up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Would a farmer really shoot a dog not on a lead or is it yet another myth? Lovely Dogs Jan.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Would a farmer really shoot a dog not on a lead or is it yet another myth? Lovely Dogs Jan.


Yep they do and rightly so, dogs worrying sheep etc are menace causing deaths and aborted lambs.

Terry

http://www.nationalsheep.org.uk/dog-owners


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

barryd said:


> Would a farmer really shoot a dog not on a lead or is it yet another myth? Lovely Dogs Jan.


If worrying sheep or similar, definitely Barry. I've heard of several instances.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have owned German Shepherds and Shelties for 53 years and been associated with dogs all our lives.
Our dogs have never been restricted by a lead, we love dogs, but hate to be tied to them, voice control and hand signals are sufficient when you are Alfa.
For many years we holidayed in the Yorkshire Dales, Wales and the rest of Europe mostly where other animals are. 
In the Yorkshire Dales and Wales we stayed on sheep farms and it has been known for our dogs to assist the farmers, at their request, to move sheep and cattle. We have always had 2 to 3 dogs at a time.
Apart from 3 the rest were/are rescue dogs, total of 10 dogs.
None of our dogs have caused a problem, we are always being congratulated on their good behaviour. 
We are responsible experienced dog owners. 
When walking the dogs you will always see a shovel in a bag in the hand of one of us.
The camp sites you are talking about we would not use anyway.
Why are dogs charged for? is there a special place for them to play? NO
Is there a place for toilet? No
Does someone search the site for mishaps, which do occur even when a dog is on the lead and the owner conveniently looks the other way!!!!
Where we live there are no fences front or back of our garden, we have the village dogs pass by, wild hares, hundreds of deer, the occasional wild pig, geese, cranes, storks and even hedge hogs that pass through this way.
We teach our dogs to leave animals alone.
The story could continue, but I think I have said enough.
Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey, Pardner, lovely photos. I feel we should decompose a C&W song about a-travelling hounds. Ellie has invaded Suffolk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Hey, Pardner, lovely photos. I feel we should decompose a C&W song about a-travelling hounds. Ellie has invaded Suffolk.


Start a thread Tuggs, we'll all contribute lyrics, barry could do the music, or maybe not it'd be better with someone who could hold a tune > >

You n Elles OK, not seen may posts from either of you lately, you gone off us.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

JanHank said:


> We have owned German Shepherds and Shelties for 53 years and been associated with dogs all our lives.
> Our dogs have never been restricted by a lead, we love dogs, but hate to be tied to them, voice control and hand signals are sufficient when you are Alfa.
> Jan


Not according to the law. Glad you don't frequent campsites.

John


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Start a thread Tuggs, we'll all contribute lyrics, barry could do the music, or maybe not it'd be better with someone who could hold a tune > >
> 
> You n Elles OK, not seen may posts from either of you lately, you gone off us.


Yo, Kev lad, been too busy travelling to converse with oiks like you!>

Hope you're getting the new van sorted to your liking. Maybe you've posted about it, but I've not caught up yet with all the shenanigans of you gentle MHF country folk.

We're laying waste to East Anglia at the moment, and I've joined Barry in the 'hurty bum society', had to buy a lardbutt saddle for the MTB. I really need one with a big hole for the danglies, but that might be dangerous in an emergency dismount situation!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Start a thread Tuggs, we'll all contribute lyrics, barry could do the music, or maybe not it'd be better with someone who could hold a tune > >
> 
> You n Elles OK, not seen may posts from either of you lately, you gone off us.


How can you contribute Kev, we are talking dog, you have a cat or does he travel with you like wot our dogs do?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Here is a starter*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Start a thread Tuggs, we'll all contribute lyrics, barry could do the music, or maybe not it'd be better with someone who could hold a tune > >
> 
> You n Elles OK, not seen may posts from either of you lately, you gone off us.


Tune is _Ghost Riders in the sky._:grin2:
*First line and chorus by Jan *
We have 2 dogs, 2 lovely dogs, who like to travel far,
They travel in the Navajo and when at home the car.
We have taken them many miles from Germany to Tatra,
Cross bumpy streets and mountain roads, now home is where they are.

They travel on land, 
They travel cross sea 
By our sides, they´ll always be.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Rollin', rollin' rollin', keep that doggy rollin',
She'll always be there by my side.
Yippee yiyay etc etc.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Rollin', rollin' rollin', keep that doggy rollin',
> She'll always be there by my side.
> Yippee yiyay etc etc.


:serious:The idea is for the lines to rhyme pardner and not pinching words from other songs.
Now I am having internet problems and its taking ages to get on here so I can´t keep checking, take your time and come up with something that rhymes :wink2:
At the end of the second line the rhyming word could be *strollin´* thats easy enough to work round. If we are going to do something lets do it to the best of our ability pardner, don´t let me down now.
I know its a bit early.
Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok, Pardner, I've given my wrist a bleddy good smack on your behalf. I shall try and improve my abysmal performance in time for my next rendering. Will rendering a MH add a lot of weight and reduce the payload? 

Sorry, just the ramblings of a halfwit. I blame the hard water here in Suffolk and my desperation for a decent cuppa.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> How can you contribute Kev, we are talking dog, you have a cat or does he travel with you like wot our dogs do?


Cat packed his bag and buggered of the ungrateful sod, wanted royalties for posting his image world wide, the crumpet was queueing up for him too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Ok, Pardner, I've given my wrist a bleddy good smack on your behalf. I shall try and improve my abysmal performance in time for my next rendering. Will rendering a MH add a lot of weight and reduce the payload?
> 
> Sorry, just the ramblings of a halfwit. I blame the hard water here in Suffolk and my desperation for a decent cuppa.


Get some o this in yer laddy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hey tuggers. You could be onto something here. You clearly have a gift for writing songs. 

Perhaps you missed your vocation in life, you and Jan could be the next Lennon and McCartney!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lemmon & McPhee more like.....


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Get some o this in yer laddy


Bog off, Kev, I tried some of that recently. Fortunately I only bought a small box, couldn't wait to get back to my PG Tips!>


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> We have owned German Shepherds and Shelties for 53 years and been associated with dogs all our lives.
> Our dogs have never been restricted by a lead, we love dogs, but hate to be tied to them, voice control and hand signals are sufficient when you are Alfa.
> For many years we holidayed in the Yorkshire Dales, Wales and the rest of Europe mostly where other animals are.
> In the Yorkshire Dales and Wales we stayed on sheep farms and it has been known for our dogs to assist the farmers, at their request, to move sheep and cattle. We have always had 2 to 3 dogs at a time.
> ...


Sounds like your dogs are really boring or lost the will to live.
We once had a brilliant collie who used to run and train with me. Never on a lead until a lorrie's brakes suddenly squealed and sent him fleeing across the road. He use to help a Welsh hill farmer round up his sheep until one day when we were trekking he disappeared over a hill and came back with fifty sheep.
My present dog a most submissive and fun filled labrador/lurcher cross wouldn't harm a fly. When we were in France last year after the harvest she discovered that there was so much fun to be had murdering field mice under the stubble. She even managed to flush out, chase and snatch a partridge in mid flight.
Dogs wil be dogs...complacency will only lead to a tragedy.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> Sounds like your dogs are really boring or lost the will to live.
> We once had a brilliant collie who used to run and train with me. Never on a lead until a lorrie's brakes suddenly squealed and sent him fleeing across the road. He use to help a Welsh hill farmer round up his sheep until one day when we were trekking he disappeared over a hill and came back with fifty sheep.
> My present dog a most submissive and fun filled labrador/lurcher cross wouldn't harm a fly. When we were in France last year after the harvest she discovered that there was so much fun to be had murdering field mice under the stubble. She even managed to flush out, chase and snatch a partridge in mid flight.
> Dogs wil be dogs...complacency will only lead to a tragedy.


No, they certainly are not boring or bored, too much going on around them. 
The Sheltie is also a mouser, never caught one himself, but took over from the cat once.
What ever makes you think our dogs are boring, they are entertainers.
Next week I hope I will have cable internet and then if you are really interested in seeing how *BORING *our dogs are I will put a video or 2 on here. We don´t have dogs, we have doggy people in our house. 
Better still, I invite you to visit us then you can see for yourself.
Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Ok, Pardner, I've given my wrist a bleddy good smack on your behalf. I shall try and improve my abysmal performance in time for my next rendering. Will rendering a MH add a lot of weight and reduce the payload?
> 
> Sorry, just the ramblings of a halfwit. I blame the hard water here in Suffolk and my desperation for a decent cuppa.


_I am still having internet trouble, sorry for the delay._

Not only are we off subject (please note Kev the spelling of off )
We are now off the off and off onto another subject, tea. 
Onto someone else subject about how stupid we are to allow our dogs their freedom when they no nothing about us, our dogs, where we live, where we go or don´t go. 
The places they would be on a lead is where there is traffic or a lot of strange people because these situations do not occur often.
Get off my back and let me treat my dogs as dogs and not toys dragged along on a bit of string.
I didn´t ask for opinions about how the dogs are brought up. I may regret saying that, but your really getting on my nerves. You treat your animals your way, I will continue to treat mine as friends.

*Now back to the fun bit*
*Pardner,* no hand smacking or smacking of anything else, I have pointed out what you have done wrong and hope you will follow my guidance on how to write a simple rhyme.
* Kev. *Debbie has forgiven us for going off her subject (about the post), she found it quite amusing she told me.

Jan.


----------

